# Baker21 & dooka vs Baker21's Skoda Superb MK1 (G-Techniq Smart Surface Science).....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Baker21 & dooka vs Baker21's Skoda Superb MK1 (G-Techniq Smart Surface Science).....*

Hello all and I hope your well.........:wave:

Thank you for taking the time to check out another 'dooka double 'D' detail' completed at dooka HQ recently.......:thumb:

Rob and I have been detailing other people's motor's so often of late that it's safe to say sometimes your own motor gets over looked.........

Rob had recently given the dooka Caddy some attention and I was impressed with the results and was desperate to give the Superb some of my time also........:detailer:

Now the Superb was machined when I first got to grips with detailing back in the day with my DA and acted mainly as my test bed, over the years it's worn many different products and acts as a good test bed, I am driving more miles than ever at the minute and the Superb is just about to clock 210k.......:driver:

With this in mind I decided to order some choice sealants from Alex at Elite Car Care in the form of G-Techniq C1 and C5, I already have most of the other G-Techniq items so it was just a matter of finding the time to complete the detail. The last time the Superb was featured on DW was over a year ago back in Nov' 10:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192822

That detail saw me using a lot of new to me dooka products and a lot of things have changed since then, location for one, mileage and also I guess the main visual factor will be the wheels..........:car:

The Superb pretty much lives on the motorway and while it isn't the prettiest thing on the road, it's comfortable and reliable, it's running all original gearbox, clutch, engine, exhuast, etc and hopefully will see it having a few more miles added this year............:driver:

I complete a 'Mini Detail' on the Superb every week pretty much but over the years some RDS marks had popped into the paintwork and I wanted to get some proper long term protection on there so set aside a few days to resolve this with the help of my fellow detailer Rob..........:detailer:

So, on a Friday I drove around to dooka HQ and drove the car straight out into the Wash Bay and the Superb looked as follows:














































So looking grubby and in need of some TLC but pretty much the normal condition you would find it at the end of a weeks travelling here there and everywhere.......

With time against us as always it was time to get cracking, so on with the detail........:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

*Day One:*

Now normally as I always say I would attend the wheels, this detail however would be a little different so the wheels weren't paid too much attention, more to come on this later, so first up, the car was rinsed:










Arches were attended too:



















Next up time for some neat Elite Snow Foam:





































While this dwelled, I decided to quickly get some of the excess muck off the wheels to speed up a process later on, so out with the Megs APC and the Daytona Wheel Brush:




























The front faces of the wheels and behind the spokes were cleaned with the dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt - colour matched to the car of course:



















The car was then rinsed and re-foamed and washed using the 2BM, dooka Wash Buckets with some AF Lather into the Wash Bucket:










This was then mixed up:










dooka Woolie Wash Pad was used - colour matched to the car of course:










The car was then rinsed and moved inside:



















The car was then dried with the dooka Dryer and some Elite Wonder Drying Towels.

So back to the start at this point I guess........

One of the main things I wanted to achieve with this detail was to get the wheels off and sealed properly but also perform some simple caliper and hub re-furbing to colour code them to something a little more presentable than the 'rusty' look.......

Time to get the front wheels off and out with the 'Pinch Weld Adaptor':










Front up in the air and then on axle stands:










Front wheels removed:










Then time for Rob to get cracking on what I call, the 'dirty jobs', brake cleaning:



















As you can see the calipers were looking sorry for themselves

Meanwhile I needed to crack on so armed with some Megs APC, Iron-X, AS Tardis, AG Wheel Brush and a dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt I sorted the front wheels out:










After a clean up it was time to apply some Iron-X:



















Working nicely:










Rob at this point was making good progress having done both front calipers, carriers and hubs, time to get the rear in the air and also on axle stands:










Back outside all four wheels were lined up:










The front two wheels faces recieved some Iron-X:



















After some cleaning the rear wheels barrels also received some Iron-X:



















Rob was now sorting out something for us to eat and multi tasking- show off:



















I at this point rolled all the wheels in and dried them with an Elite Uber Drying Towel:




























As you can see above the wheels aren't perfect and have been refurbed but with some chips on the edges here and there but considering these are my daily wheels I was happy with the results so far......:thumb:

I then decided to quickly go over the interior and the engine bay......:thumb:

At this point Rob and I called it a night and let the paint dry ready for re-fitting tomorrow and then onto some correction work on the paintwork......:buffer:

*Day Two:*

So after a lazy morning, which isn't normal for us, we got back into dooka HQ and got cracking, Rob straight in there putting my brakes back together:










As you can see, I at this point had been busy taping up the car and trialling some combos on the paintwork:



















Now the paintwork on my car is probably around 85% original, the front end is peppered with stone chips and the rear tailgate, bumper and rear quarters have been re-painted at some stage so it's not perfect but after many years of careful washing it's expected IMHO that some marks will get put back into the paintwork, no fine swirling just some deep RDS marks that I don't think I had ever fully removed myself when machining the car many years ago with my DA, the paintwork looked as follows:














































As we had all day on this one I wanted to get as many marks out as possible so after trialling some one step combinations settled on 3M FCP on a 3M Green Compounding Pad, most panels only requiring one hit, some two due to the depth of the scratches:



















Rob followed me around the car working with some Megs 205 on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad:



















The results were coming along nicely:





































As always when we have the machines spinning, the old 'Polishing Anthems' comes on and we get carried away:





































Now this is what I call 'air':










Now I may be biased but the panels on the Superb are very easy to work on, especially on the axle stands and with the help of half the handle off the jack:




























The Rear Lamps also received some attention - Before:










After:










I decided to take a break from the machining as it was time to think about sealing the wheels:




























These were firstly given an IPA wipedown:










This was followed by an application of G-Techniq C5 via the Cotton Applicators:










This was then buffed off and I replaced the wheels back on the car and decided it woudl be easier to dress the brand new tyres now with some AS Highstyle via a Paint Brush:



















Another random shot here mid-polishing:










Rob coming to the finish line:



















I then decided to have a spin on the Flex:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Then we put the car back on the ground and Rob cracked on with the roof after my compounding:










Time to then use the dooka Torque Wrench on the wheel bolts:










As this was my car and time was pressing on we had missed our window of opportunity to get the car back outside to be rinsed so de-taped the car:










Then dusted it down with the dooka Duster:



















As with the wheels, I then completed an IPA wipe-down and then sealed all the paintwork with some G-Techniq C1 via the Cotton Applicators:










All the windows were sealed with G-Techniq G3 and all the exterior trim with G-Techniq C4.

Before all of the after images, I thought I would put this one up as it made me laugh:










*The Results:*






































































































































































































































































And for those of you wondered what the inside of this 'biege barge' looks like:





































And one of the Engine Bay:










Finally the two new sticker additions:



















So, I appreciate that the car isn't the prettiest and nor will the ride height, wheels, tyre stretch, stickers and number plates be to everyone's taste but for a 10 year old 210k mileage 'beige barge' it doesn't look too bad........

Very happy and pleased with the final results and I am looking forward to testing G-Techniq's durability as my motor will be a 'real world' test, the shine and depth looks pretty good in the flesh.......

Massive thanks to my other half, I mean massive thanks to Rob, not only as always for the use of the unit but also for being a top friend, really good laugh this detail, no pressure and only me to please with the final results, thanks Rob, it's really appreciated........:thumb:

Comments welcome as always......

*UPDATE 1:*

Just came out from work tonight and couldn't resist an update, C1 sheeting nicely:





































Dirty wheels but C5 sheeting and beading some of the water:










C4 applied to the rubber and trims also beading nicely:




























Early days to say the least but very impressive..........:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

I think that looks absolutly stunning mate great job on a fantastic car only car i think gets away with that colour :thumb:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking great mate. Nice to see you two as always and lovely set up you have, very impressed.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great read Si and Rob, looks like you both enjoyed yourselves, great to have no time pressure etc etc and just do as you please.

Very enjoyable read, I can't believe the Superb has done over 200k, looking very good indeed.

Well done lads:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Tidy work lads, and who would ever know the car has that mileage when its in such great condition!!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking great, would never have guessed the mileage! Got to love GTechniq, have a regular with a Cooper S JCW that's been fully GT'd, it always impresses me how it continues to look so brilliant, and yet be so easy to clean


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Wow - awesome job there chaps! :thumb:

The Beige Barge is coping well with the miles and still looks great.
Could have done with more pics on the hubs before and after tho. 

Hope all is well with you Simon.

Cheers,
Ste.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

210k miles on the clock, that just looks like it just came off the factory line, very fresh looking, defect free plus the car has served you well on service life.

Thats the best shine i have seen on your skoda, very nice job guys.

Whats the engine on yours Baker, 1.9 tdi.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks great Simon, once again you guys do an outstanding job! 

Looks like it has been serving you well all this time :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> So, I appreciate that the car isn't the prettiest and nor will the ride height, wheels, tyre stretch, stickers and number plates be to everyone's taste but for a 10 year old 210k mileage 'beige barge' it doesn't look too bad........


Whether or not it's to everyone's taste, it looks Superb! lol

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work guys :thumb:

Not a bad looking motor


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic certainly wouldn't say it looked like a car with 210k miles.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks even better than it did 12 months ago Simon :thumb:

A true credit t you. :buffer:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

As usual great work - and a stunning example considering 210K.

G Techniq stuff is brill - my windscreen is awesome


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Brilliant finish, especially on such a mid tone colour. Great choice of wheels too!

Quick question - you put the car on axle stands - but what part of the car - I want to do a wheels off clean myself...but safely.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing guys brilliant read.

Wheels, tyre stretch, plates, stickers & slammed on KW's pure VAG porn mate :thumb:

What happened to the Octy in the ither thread? 2nd motor?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Not bad


----------



## Ernesto_182 (May 3, 2011)

You two guys are probably the best duo i've ever seen here at DW! Amazing job this time, as always! 

The color in that Superb is stunning, I love beige cars

Keep them coming!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't see too many mk1 Superbs on the road, see bucket loads of mk2's! It looks amazing Si, I love all your mods, great colour and looking stunning. 210k miles, I bet it will do double that without to many problems!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looks fab mate.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## danzo_m (Jul 23, 2010)

i must say that Skoda does look SUPERB!! 

Do you have any problems with the lowering of the skoda and running stretch tyres, as im looking to get one my self?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I think that looks absolutly stunning mate great job on a fantastic car only car i think gets away with that colour :thumb:


Thanks Neil, I hated the colour when I bought it but it's grown on me.......



Lummox said:


> Looking great mate. Nice to see you two as always and lovely set up you have, very impressed.


Thanks Ross, great to see you and Cheryll again and your welcome to pop in any time.......:wave:



samuir1974 said:


> Wow - awesome job there chaps! :thumb:
> 
> The Beige Barge is coping well with the miles and still looks great.
> Could have done with more pics on the hubs before and after tho.
> ...


I spoke with Rob about this and while I would have been happy to show more detailed pics I didn't want Rob spending too much time on the painting, we take much more time doing other cars in this area and for me I just wanted them looking all the same colour, they aren't 100% perfect and I didn't want them to be so I choose not to snap too many images, besides I didn't detail the arches so it would have looked a little like a mess in the afters........



Trip tdi said:


> 210k miles on the clock, that just looks like it just came off the factory line, very fresh looking, defect free plus the car has served you well on service life.
> 
> Thats the best shine i have seen on your skoda, very nice job guys.
> 
> Whats the engine on yours Baker, 1.9 tdi.


Thanks and it is the PD TDI 130 1.9......:thumb:



Gizmo68 said:


> Looks even better than it did 12 months ago Simon :thumb:
> 
> A true credit t you. :buffer:


Cheers Gizmo and thanks for the load liner......:thumb:



Ns1980 said:


> Brilliant finish, especially on such a mid tone colour. Great choice of wheels too!
> 
> Quick question - you put the car on axle stands - but what part of the car - I want to do a wheels off clean myself...but safely.


Difficult to explain to be honest but basically in key areas on the chasis that allow you to take the cars weight without causing any damage, should have taken some more detailed images maybe........



AaronGTi said:


> Amazing guys brilliant read.
> 
> Wheels, tyre stretch, plates, stickers & slammed on KW's pure VAG porn mate :thumb:
> 
> What happened to the Octy in the ither thread? 2nd motor?


The Octy vRS is one of the pool cars at work so I treated it too some TLC the last time I had it, it's a mess now........



Chris_Z4 said:


> Not bad


:lol:

Hurry up and sell that Z4 you and join the 'barge' party........:car:



Ernesto_182 said:


> You two guys are probably the best duo i've ever seen here at DW! Amazing job this time, as always!
> 
> The color in that Superb is stunning, I love beige cars
> 
> Keep them coming!


That means a lot to both Rob and I, thanks for the kind words.......:thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Don't see too many mk1 Superbs on the road, see bucket loads of mk2's! It looks amazing Si, I love all your mods, great colour and looking stunning. 210k miles, I bet it will do double that without to many problems!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Here's hoping buddy..........:car:



danzo_m said:


> i must say that Skoda does look SUPERB!!
> 
> Do you have any problems with the lowering of the skoda and running stretch tyres, as im looking to get one my self?


Like any motor there are some issues with lowering, mainly catching of the undertray on various bumps and ramps but that's all part of the fun, I drive pretty cautiously so the stretch isn't put under any pressure during cornering, it's just all about running low and slow for me in comfort.......:car:


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Great write up and motor Simon!:thumb::buffer::thumb:

It's a true credit how you've looked after the old girl! :thumb::buffer::argie:

Can't believe how wet the paintwork looks after applying the GG-Techniq C1 :detailer::argie::

I would have liked to have seen pics & info on how you applied the G-Tec stuff, maybe next time….. :newbie::driver:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Great write up and motor Simon!:thumb::buffer::thumb:
> 
> It's a true credit how you've looked after the old girl! :thumb::buffer::argie:
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Mart and I hope all is well in Aus..........:wave:

It's fairly simple, it goes a long way so small circular movements and it does take time, Rob followed me around removing the product after it had cured......:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

cracking work!


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations to having most probably the nicest Superb mk1. That car says 'thank you' by every square cm.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Baker did you ever put a thread up either here or on Briskoda about your modifications and progress with the car? I'd be interested to read a bit more on it.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Baker did you ever put a thread up either here or on Briskoda about your modifications and progress with the car? I'd be interested to read a bit more on it.


Not really mate, I could piece something together but it's not really a thread I think would interest most people TBH so I never did one, just put up the mods now and again as I went along.........


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

All original drive train? Madness! I would have thought the DMF would have given up by now!

Regardless of that, it's looking stunning  Only thing I would change personally are the centrecaps on the wheels should some Skoda ones be available  The wheels suit it perfectly.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

guys
must say that
awesome result

what did you use on the plastic ?

Really stunning job
One of the best skoda superb I seen so far


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nick.s said:


> All original drive train? Madness! I would have thought the DMF would have given up by now!
> 
> Regardless of that, it's looking stunning  Only thing I would change personally are the centrecaps on the wheels should some Skoda ones be available  The wheels suit it perfectly.


DMF........

Dual Mass Flywheel, if so this motor doesn't have one IIRC?

As for Skoda centre caps, nah, it's a 'dub-thing' what else can I say..........



Jakub555 said:


> guys
> must say that
> awesome result
> 
> ...


As stated towards the end of the thread buddy G-Techniq C4.......


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> DMF........
> 
> Dual Mass Flywheel, if so this motor doesn't have one IIRC?
> 
> ...


Fair play on the DMF. My old Bora had one, assumed most of the derv models in the VAG range would have had one....supposedly protects the gearbox from harmonic vibrations

Bet it's a comfy barge from looking at the interior:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome car - Awesome detailers - Nuff said

:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice Simon as ever.
We had a Mk 2 Octavia (56 plate) with 180k and the indy man who services it said he recommended dropping the sump after a flush as they can clog up the oil strainer and general crud in the sump. The car had been ran on extended oil changes which he recommends not to do, usual 6-8k changes these engines need.

He was not wrong the sump was full of crud and the strainer was pretty awfull. Only a £120 job, sold it after that but is still a local taxi with over 350k on it.

Not all bung up, only if they have not had regular oil changes with a flush.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

and driving too low in the revs for the gear you're in. 

guess that was a petrol then mirror finish? not heard of it happening on the tdi's

not to say it doesnt just i've only heard of petrols having the problem


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nick.s said:


> Fair play on the DMF. My old Bora had one, assumed most of the derv models in the VAG range would have had one....supposedly protects the gearbox from harmonic vibrations
> 
> Bet it's a comfy barge from looking at the interior:thumb:


Pretty sure that's on the newer TDI engines as I also had a Bora but that was a petrol and I had loads of problems with it......



Mirror Finish Details said:


> Nice Simon as ever.
> We had a Mk 2 Octavia (56 plate) with 180k and the indy man who services it said he recommended dropping the sump after a flush as they can clog up the oil strainer and general crud in the sump. The car had been ran on extended oil changes which he recommends not to do, usual 6-8k changes these engines need.
> 
> He was not wrong the sump was full of crud and the strainer was pretty awfull. Only a £120 job, sold it after that but is still a local taxi with over 350k on it.
> ...


Thanks for the info and it's being serviced in Feb so I will make sure to pass this on, the car is lube serviced every 10k without fail......:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

lovely looking car and great write up as ever

love the alloys really suits it


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great guys, nice work.:thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

that looks amazing!

I love those wheels on it!


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't see anything wrong.

Finish looks great and I like the overall appearance of the car.

Top Job!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic Job, great cars and wheels!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Cracking work guys, should be well protected for the coming year! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice write up and a quality job done.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive comments. It was certainly an enjoyable detail. No real pressure for a change. No worrying about all the final little details..

It is always a pleasure detailing with Simon, I guess I ought to get a few write ups sorted, been a while for me..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work guys lovig it. Always loved this car to be honest!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Cracking work guys, should be well protected for the coming year! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Appreciate the continued supply Alex so thanks for sourcing these bits.......:wave:



dooka said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments. It was certainly an enjoyable detail. No real pressure for a change. No worrying about all the final little details..
> 
> It is always a pleasure detailing with Simon, I guess I ought to get a few write ups sorted, been a while for me..


Now there is an idea, get cracking.......



Ronnie said:


> stunning work guys lovig it. Always loved this car to be honest!


Appreciate that Ronnie.......:wave:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Tis a great looking barge mate, very impressed with the quality of finish especially given the mileage!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*UPDATE 1*

Added to the original post, sheeting and beading images on both paintwork, wheels and exterior trim............:thumb:


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

very nice indeed Si & Rob the beading is incredible


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job 210k on clock and look like new :thumb:

p.s where can I get pinch weld adaptor ??


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JMAPUK said:


> very nice indeed Si & Rob the beading is incredible


Thanks Jason, nice to hear from you and hope your well..........:wave:



Alzak said:


> Great job 210k on clock and look like new :thumb:
> 
> p.s where can I get pinch weld adaptor ??


Have a look at this previous Group Buy:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185071


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I do like the BIG G|Techniq beads ..


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Stunning as usual Simon..Well done


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Stunning car! That IMO is the definition of a detailed car. A car that gets used and is still kept in immaculate condition even with that amount of miles on it.

Stunning mate, it looks better than most new cars with a few hundred miles on the clocks.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Stunning car! That IMO is the definition of a detailed car. A car that gets used and is still kept in immaculate condition even with that amount of miles on it.
> 
> Stunning mate, it looks better than most new cars with a few hundred miles on the clocks.


Thanks Ant that means a lot and for me I will be doing some updates on this so I can give some accurate feedback on the durability..... :thumb:


----------



## Paul007 (May 7, 2011)

looks Superb...


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

That's one neat looking car Baker! Loving the work on the wheels, I like how you use IronX after the cleaning.

Does the car feel safe being polished on axle stands? I was always afraid to polish while a car is on the stands hence have never tried it before.

Great write-up as usual!!


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Great work there chaps. Wish my daily driver looked like that.

If it get's half way near that I'll be well chuffed.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Stunning :argie:

I really love your car Si! The colour, the wheels, the way it sits - it's just perfect! There's a lot to be said for a car in great condition over nice wheels, there's no way it looks to have done 210k, a real credit to you :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys, glad to see i`m not the only one taking beading photos in the dark lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fishbonezken said:


> That's one neat looking car Baker! Loving the work on the wheels, I like how you use IronX after the cleaning.
> 
> Does the car feel safe being polished on axle stands? I was always afraid to polish while a car is on the stands hence have never tried it before.
> 
> Great write-up as usual!!


For me and Rob this is something we have noticed on this forum that people do waste the Iron-X product and usually just spray vast amounts of it on the wheel when they are dirty. To get the most out of this product the best way is to thoroughly clean the wheel first with the normal products and then apply Iron-X to give it a better chance........:thumb:

The car does certainly feel safe on Axle Stands and it's obviously a lot easier with two of you getting the car in the air safely, have to say we will be looking to do this in all future details where possible........



butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work guys, glad to see i`m not the only one taking beading photos in the dark lol


Couldn't resist mate, goes to show that the hard work was worth it........:thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome, good work mate


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Another example for your very thorough work...and great write up!



Baker21 said:


> Time to get the front wheels off and out with the 'Pinch Weld Adaptor':


If i knew it was going to be so famous i would have made sure it never had that nick in the top right when i made it! :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bero said:


> Another example for your very thorough work...and great write up!
> 
> If i knew it was going to be so famous i would have made sure it never had that nick in the top right when i made it! :lol:


Thanks buddy and to be fair I think between Rob and I we have 6-8 of your Pinch Weld Adaptors so I am sure this is just one with a chunk out and not all of them........

:wave:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks great for the mileage! I like the mods all bar the plates 

Out of interest, what are the (what appear to be) lights on the front and rear bumpers? Are they aftermarket side markers?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Refined Detail said:


> Looks great for the mileage! I like the mods all bar the plates
> 
> Out of interest, what are the (what appear to be) lights on the front and rear bumpers? Are they aftermarket side markers?


Many thanks and the are indeed aftermarket LED side markers, they were on the car when I bought it......:thumb:


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic Job . The colour of the car actually really suits it , I think .


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

jimmer said:


> Fantastic Job . The colour of the car actually really suits it , I think .


:wave: to a local member


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

car looks stunning, saw your car today in the Harvester in Hockcliffe looks even better in the flesh mate


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Some job!! The car appears to be in great condition


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dan3.2 said:


> car looks stunning, saw your car today in the Harvester in Hockcliffe looks even better in the flesh mate


It ceramtainky isn't looking like this thread at the moment....

Had just picked up my girlfriends new to her Beetle, coming to DW soon.... :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great job on the car, paint looks great but i really dont like the wheels
As an oldie, is there any point to wheel stretching or whatever it is you have done there.
Just looks wrong to me.

Kev


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking very very nice Si, looking much fresher than it should with 210K, credit it to you !


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Many thanks and the are indeed aftermarket LED side markers, they were on the car when I bought it......:thumb:


Have you any pics of the car with the LED side markers lit up ? I wonder what it looks like.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Great job on the car, paint looks great but i really dont like the wheels
> As an oldie, is there any point to wheel stretching or whatever it is you have done there.
> Just looks wrong to me.
> 
> Kev


Thanks for the comments and you either love it or hate it, for me it's all about the look, I prefer low and slow and have just grown to like the stretched look....



athol said:


> Have you any pics of the car with the LED side markers lit up ? I wonder what it looks like.


I will take some pics and post them up.....:thumb:


----------

